# Advice on equipment



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

I have a 50g pentagon tank with a sand subtrate i was trying to figure the best filter for the tank i was debating between two HOB's and a canister. I was looking at the Fluval C4, Fluval 305 and Aquaclear 70. Suggestions comments please .


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a 50 gallon tank would require a turnover rate of 500 gallons per hour...you would probably need 2 AC 70s...whatever kind of filter you go with you will need to put a prefilter on it to keep the sand out .....


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It depends what you are keeping in the tank. You don't always have to run high current high turnover filtration. some fish are messier than others. I have one large HOB filter on my 46 gallon and a small sponge filter and it's plenty of filtration for a few sailfin mollies and a half dozen flagfish. I have similar filtration on a 29-gallon tank with a school of tetras, 3 Bolivian rams, and a bushynose pleco, and the filters are mucky after a week.

What is in the tank?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

nothing as of now its cycling but i plan on having a pictus catfish in the tank so it would prob be round 4-6 fish at most depending the fish i get


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

the tank isnt a normal shape tho is 31 l to r nd 25" f to b and is 25" high http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/for/3046310114.html that is the tank not mine but the shape


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Those corner tanks are nice. 

I've never kept pictus so I don't know how messy they tend to be, nor how much current they tolerate. Best bet is to do some research on the fish you plan to keep, learn about their needs, then buy appropriate filtration.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


> a 50 gallon tank would require a turnover rate of 500 gallons per hour...you would probably need 2 AC 70s...whatever kind of filter you go with you will need to put a prefilter on it to keep the sand out .....


Although the 10X GPH thing is not a bad idea, its poor idea to use it as a universal rule. GPH has little to do with actual filtration ability, in fact, in reality GPH and actual water filtering are pretty much opposites. 

Anyways, there really is no "best" filter, although admittedly in general terms, some are better than others. The filters you have selected are good picks, but you know your not limited to just one. Why not go with the canister and one of the HOBs? The HOBs you selected are pretty much the top of line, but they both still have their strengths and etc.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i actually ended up finding a 110/500 for 25$ online and went that route instead i read up on the fish and they like a stronger current so i plan on using the aquaclears ability to adjust the flowrate slightly. i also invested in the small sponge prefilter for 110. im almost done with the tank so il defintly be showing it off soon when its fully up i have yet to finish setting it up due to me cosmetically fixing it replacing the light and such


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I still like to have a sponge filter in all my tanks no matter what else is in there. Why? they provide surface for biological filtration, you should be agitating the surface anyway so why not run the air through a sponge filter, and three, as a fail-safe if the mechanical filter gets jammed or otherwise fails.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Redhead305 said:


> i actually ended up finding a 110/500 for 25$ online and went that route instead i read up on the fish and they like a stronger current so i plan on using the aquaclears ability to adjust the flowrate slightly. i also invested in the small sponge prefilter for 110. im almost done with the tank so il defintly be showing it off soon when its fully up i have yet to finish setting it up due to me cosmetically fixing it replacing the light and such


Good deal, good price; if your fish you have selected or designed the tank for, like flow, it would be a good to get another power filter of some kind. I dont suggest getting a powerhead or wave maker, because with the same price you spend on most powerheads, you could just get a filter. A power filter without media is basically a powerhead.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

tanks setup with the filter and in no time cleared up after setting up. the prefilter on the hob is working good but im worried my heater is defective my water stays at a steady 80.3 degress despite lowering the heater. I have a aquaeon 150w submersible heater


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea, if you go through other threads on here, and I actually have a video about heaters in my sig, Aqueons stuff just sucks. Their heaters are fairly reliable, as in they probably wont break, but their actual performance and build is horrible, along with almost every other product they make. It could be defective, but again their thermostats are inaccurate.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

I will defintly take a look at the videos as i actually am from florida myself i ended up hitting one of your videos i manged to get it down to 78.9


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Redhead305 said:


> I will defintly take a look at the videos as i actually am from florida myself i ended up hitting one of your videos i manged to get it down to 78.9


Cool, but again, dont discount the chance that there could be something wrong with it. Aqueon is a part of Central Pet, and Central has good customer service. Though if it was broken, I would think your tank would either be a lot colder or hotter.


----------

